# Xmas table



## Racers (7 Jan 2008)

Hi,

I had a pile of Teak from old lab benches that I had planned to make a table of for some time.
So I finally got round to it and started by riping all the bench tops up in to planks so I could get them through the planer, after conditioning in the hall for a couple of weeks.






They where covered in thick brown varnish most of which I removed with a hot air gun taking some swarf out as well!!
Planed Vs un-planed





Sorry no wip pics as I had to get it done. The legs are teak and beech and the stretcher joint is reinforced with home made Beech plywood. I had it usable for Xmas day and finished it off in the new year.




Top.




With extention leaf in.





extension leaf storage.





No Sand paper was used in the construction its all hand planed and scraped the only time is saw sandpaper was after the last coat of Dainish oil and when it was waxed both done with 320 grit.
Its 1200mm by 900mm with a 400mm extension and should sit 8, 3 each side and two at the ends if I had that many friends 

Next thing is to make some chairs I have some Teak left so some Teak and Beech chairs are in the planning stage and who knows I might have them ready for Xmas don't hold me to a year :wink:


----------



## Gill (7 Jan 2008)

I love that design. It's superb - thanks for showing us the photos.

Gill


----------



## speed (7 Jan 2008)

wow great work, its hard to belive that was some old varnished benches

also the beech contrast looks cool any chance of some closer pics


----------



## Fecn (7 Jan 2008)

I have to agree with Gill here.. That's a lovely design... I particularly like the stretcher at the bottom. 

Do you have plans for matching chairs?


----------



## Racers (7 Jan 2008)

Hi, Folks

Thanks for the prase.

No firm plans for the chairs yet but Beech rails and Teak legs slatted back in Teak and Beech with a padded seat seem favorite.

I will do some close-ups. 


Pete


----------



## DaveL (7 Jan 2008)

Pete,

That is very nice. The grain you found under the old finish is wonderful. Did you design this from scratch?


----------



## woodbloke (7 Jan 2008)

Pete - very impressive table, bet you had *plenty* of practice at sharpening blades using that teak  - Rob


----------



## Paul.J (7 Jan 2008)

Cracking job Pete  
The Teak as cleaned up nice.
Paul.J.


----------



## Racers (7 Jan 2008)

Hi, Woodbloke

It ate my Record 4 1/2 old square shouldered laminated blade for breakfast, I had to sharpen it several times for each leaf and get my scraper plane out for the difficult bits.

Pete


----------



## Corset (7 Jan 2008)

Great Table. Really impressive bit of recycling. I think the stretcher looks really nice. The extending design is very clevar to. How does it work??
Owen


----------



## Racers (7 Jan 2008)

Hi,

DaveL 
Its all my own design, it had been on a low light for some time.

Corset
There is a strip of Beech (it can be seen in the last pic) fixed to the side and a L shaped cleat on the leaves, the middle one has cleats (with slotted holes) screwed to the underside to locate it between the side rails and they also fit between two rails inside the table for storage.


Pete


----------



## mailee (7 Jan 2008)

Excellent job Pete. I too do like the stretchers below. Is the extension fixed or does it just lift out and slot in?


----------



## woodbloke (7 Jan 2008)

Racers":sc842qnd said:


> Hi, Woodbloke
> 
> It ate my Record 4 1/2 old square shouldered laminated blade for breakfast, I had to sharpen it several times for each leaf and get my scraper plane out for the difficult bits.
> 
> Pete



Thought it might do :lol:...still one of my all time favourite timbers though - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (7 Jan 2008)

Lovely work, Pete =D> 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Bean (7 Jan 2008)

Nice one pete


----------



## motownmartin (8 Jan 2008)

Good work Pete, like the design and the Beech in the legs. =D> =D> =D> ccasion5:


----------



## Chris Knight (8 Jan 2008)

Terrific job Pete, I like it a lot.


----------



## Waka (8 Jan 2008)

Excellent work Pete.


----------



## Philly (8 Jan 2008)

The Teak looks wonderful, Pete! 
Bravo!
Philly


----------



## Taffy Turner (8 Jan 2008)

Absolutely stunning Pete - I love it.

You must have the patience of a saint to plane all that Teak - sooner you than me!!!

Regards

Gary


----------



## RogerM (8 Jan 2008)

That's really nice Pete - working with reclaimed timber is always an adventure! The stretchers look great but are they just there for aesthetic purposes or are they really needed?


----------



## Racers (8 Jan 2008)

Hi, RodgerM

The stretchers do tie all the legs together, so when the wife slams the cleaner in to a leg or we drag it across the floor it shares the loading between all the legs so puting less strain on the joints at the top of the table. 

pete


----------



## RogerM (8 Jan 2008)

Racers":39h2b5kt said:


> Hi, RodgerM
> 
> The stretchers do tie all the legs together, so when the wife slams the cleaner in to a leg or we drag it across the floor it shares the loading between all the legs so puting less strain on the joints at the top of the table.
> 
> pete



Ahh! Yes - the Hoover demolition derby! I know it well. #-o


----------



## Lark (8 Jan 2008)

nice looks great. and the beech in the legs.... as new to woodworking not yet looked much into how to make a table like that yet as in one that extends.

part from that i should finish my own smaller stuff off before i even start thinking of other/new things to make just cant help it lol


----------



## lurker (9 Jan 2008)

That's a lovely job Pete =D> =D> =D> 

Nice to see you actually do something with that mega hoard of planes of yours.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (9 Jan 2008)

Hi Pete

That is excellent, well done.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (9 Jan 2008)

Lovely table Pete -especially the stretchers


----------



## gwaithcoed (9 Jan 2008)

Pete wrote


> and should sit 8, 3 each side and two at the ends if I had that many friends



I'd be your friend just to come and sit at such a wonerful table.    
I love it,Excellent work.

Alan.


----------



## andycorleone (12 Jan 2008)

Hi, Beautiful table I would love to see details pitures of the mechanisms that expand the table


----------



## devonwoody (16 Sep 2008)

That was a super looking project, missed it myself at the time, I was travelling.


----------



## Ironballs (16 Sep 2008)

I'd not seen it before either, but thanks for digging it out. Wow, fantastic job and who would have guessed what was hiding under that varnish. Bet you're an expert at getting an edge quickly now :shock:


----------

